# $50 for powder coating black?



## pushin400 (Jul 18, 2011)

Is that a good deal or is that average?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I assume your talking about rims sense your in the wheel and tire section, now is that 50 bucks for 1 rim? Or 4 rims? Or what??


----------



## oz_monaro (Jun 16, 2011)

per rim that's a pretty good deal. 75 seems to be the average in vegas


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds good to me. As long as they do a good job.


----------



## Agenthol302 (May 18, 2011)

they are about 100 a rim here in mn


----------



## nicayotte (Apr 4, 2011)

$50 is normal price here in the midwest, on a previous car I had done it turned out great, determined it was very strong after my g/f attempted to rock climb my car while parking next to a curb too.


----------

